# Kestrel sold to Fuji Parent Co.



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

ASI, the parent company of Fuji has purchased Kestrel(Sandpoint).
According to Dan Empfield over at Slowtwitch:

http://www.slowtwitch.com/News/Events/Fuji_s_parent_buys_Kestrel_50.html

there are still issues of how well warranty work will
be handled as ASI hasn't taken over that portion,
leaving it to Sandpoint for at least the 2007-2008 season.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

The rumor is that Fuji will honor all pre-fuji bike warranty problems on an individual basis. The shops that sell fuji, don't anticipate any problems. Only time will tell. Kestrel has been over seas for quite some time now.

An ebay sale that includes one of the affected Kestrels, with the shop owner mentioning the warranty.
Seems like a good buy.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=170176187387&Category=98084&_trksid=p3907.m29


----------



## kkees (Mar 6, 2009)

*Anti - Fuji*

Rumor is fuji does what they feel like doing........

Yup, I'm haggling with Fuji as we speak. My frame is CRACKING and it IS a manufacturer defect. The seatpost slides down because of it. Its a known issue. So we will see what they come up with, first offer (get this) a crash replacement for $1200 for a TALON, not even the SL. Oh yah, thanks, sure I will pay RETAIL for ANOTHER opportunity to deal with you people! Oh yah, and I didn't crash..... They offered another guy $900 for the same exact crash replacement frame! So they aren't even consistant! Come on guys! It just really burns me up I paid $2100 base price for this before upgrades, and can't even use it!!!! I averaged about $120 per ride.

Fuji/Kestrel really needs to stop advertising a warranty they will not honor!

signed, anti-fuji


----------

